# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Uprox

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam 44 i lekarz urolog stwierdził u mnie lekki przerost prostaty i zaleganie moczu w pęcherzu. Wykonał USG i wszelkie badania. Przepisał Uprox, Dicilag 50 oraz antybiotyk Nolicin 400. Kazał zgłosic się za 3 miesiące. Po 3 dniach zażywania  Uprox nastąpił skutek uboczny w postaci nieprawidłowego wytrysku /praktycznie wogóle go nie ma/. Od tego czasu pojawił się ból i pieczenie w kroczu.  Lek ten mam zażywać jeszcze 85 dni. Mam pytanie czy lek ten zażywać dalej czy odstawić. Pozdrawiam Tomek

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Zaburzenia wytrysku to jedno z działań niepożądanych leczenia preparatem uprox, jego przyczyną może być tzw. wytrysk wsteczny, co w efekcie może doprowadzać do Pańskich dolegliwości w obrębie krocza. Jeśli objaw ten stanowi znaczny problem, a ból i pieczenie są dokuczliwe, powinien Pan skontaktować się z urologiem prowadzącym, który w tym wypadku podejmie decyzję o odstawieniu lub zamianie na inny.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Jeszcze mam jedno pytanie. Czy zażywając leki podane wyżej można już oznaczyć poziom PSA bo lekarz polecił mi go zrobic na następną wizytę czyli za 3 miesiące? Czy poczekać, gdyż teraz oznaczenie będzie mało wiarydodne?

----------


## Krzysztof

Jeśli Nolicin został Panu, jak podejrzewam, przepisany w związku z zakażeniem dróg moczowych lub zapaleniem prostaty, z oznaczeniem PSA należałoby się wstrzymać - stan zapalny to niemal pewne podwyższenie poziomu antygenu sterczowego, a urolog zapewne chce skontrolować jego stężenie pod kątem przerostu prostaty lub ewentualnie nowotworu. W przeciwnym wypadku oznaczenie PSA mogłoby nastąpić już teraz, uprox nie jest przeciwwskazaniem. Przed oznaczeniem poziomu antygenu sterczowego w przyszłości proszę przez 2 dni zachować wstrzemięźliwość seksualną, gdyż każdy wytrysk nasienia w okresie poprzedzającym oznaczenie może zmienić wyniki badań. Dobrze też zachować kilkudniowy odstęp od ostatniego badania przez odbyt, choć zdania są tu podzielone, wielu urologów zakłada, że badanie to może przejściowo zwiększyć poziom PSA.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie.
Mam 24 lata i od poczatku grudnia2011 wystepuje u mnie osłabienie ogolnoustrojowe i rozne z tym idące objawy jak oslabienie ,temp. ciala praktycznie caly czas 37.3*.od poczatku grudnia chodze po lekarzach i szukam przyczyny.poniewaz rowniez wystapowal bol w podbrzuszu lekarz 1 kontaktu skierowal mnie do urologa,zrobilem usg i badania krwi i moczu ogolne ,zbadal przezodbytniczo i nie powiedzial mi zadnej diagnozy przepisal Metronidazol doodbytniczo,Doxycycline,Uprox,Uro-Up,Finxta wczesniej bralem tez urofuragine ,ogolnie stan zapalny drog moczowych bolaly mnie tez nerki,problem ze stawami cieplota kosci rowniez objawy jakby alergiczne, dal mi urolog skierowania na badania psa twardy i wolny, a takze posiew antybiogram + morfologia mocz glukoza mocznik kreatynina i kwas moczowy i wizyta kolejna to 22 maj .2012 czyli bardzo dlugo musze czekac w niepewnosci,prosze o rade co zrobic aby rozwiac watpliwosci? czy w przypadku gdy zazywam te leki j/w moge zrobic badania na ktore mnie skierowal i isc prywatnie?czy moze szukac przyczyny w ukladzie pokarmowym jak jelito grube,poniewaz przy badaniu urologicznym bardzo bolalo ale raczej bol byl ze strony jelita,a chcialbym dodac ze kilka razy od 2006 roku wystapila krew po wydaleniu kału i nie wiem czy to przez stan zapalny bakterie czy cos gorszego..?
Bardzo proszę o jakas porade co mam dalej poczynic w tym temacie.
z góry dziekuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie.
> Mam 24 lata i od poczatku grudnia2011 wystepuje u mnie osłabienie ogolnoustrojowe i rozne z tym idące objawy jak oslabienie ,temp. ciala praktycznie caly czas 37.3*.od poczatku grudnia chodze po lekarzach i szukam przyczyny.poniewaz rowniez wystapowal bol w podbrzuszu lekarz 1 kontaktu skierowal mnie do urologa,zrobilem usg i badania krwi i moczu ogolne ,zbadal przezodbytniczo i nie powiedzial mi zadnej diagnozy przepisal Metronidazol doodbytniczo,Doxycycline,Uprox,Uro-Up,Finxta wczesniej bralem tez urofuragine ,ogolnie stan zapalny drog moczowych bolaly mnie tez nerki,problem ze stawami cieplota kosci rowniez objawy jakby alergiczne, dal mi urolog skierowania na badania psa twardy i wolny, a takze posiew antybiogram + morfologia mocz glukoza mocznik kreatynina i kwas moczowy i wizyta kolejna to 22 maj .2012 czyli bardzo dlugo musze czekac w niepewnosci,prosze o rade co zrobic aby rozwiac watpliwosci? czy w przypadku gdy zazywam te leki j/w moge zrobic badania na ktore mnie skierowal i isc prywatnie?czy moze szukac przyczyny w ukladzie pokarmowym jak jelito grube,poniewaz przy badaniu urologicznym bardzo bolalo ale raczej bol byl ze strony jelita,a chcialbym dodac ze kilka razy od 2006 roku wystapila krew po wydaleniu kału i nie wiem czy to przez stan zapalny bakterie czy cos gorszego..?
> Bardzo proszę o jakas porade co mam dalej poczynic w tym temacie.
> z góry dziekuje.


Chciałbym tez dodać ze podczas gdy teraz zazywam wyzej wymienione leki wytrysk praktycznie nieistnieje..jest to znikoma ilość,czy to wróci do normy?a leku finxta i uprox mam przepisane na 3 miesiace az czy to nie za duzo bez wczesniejszych badan?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Otrzymałem od Urologa : antybiotyk Cipronex na 2 tygodnie, oraz Finxta i Uprox na 3 m-ce, ale od początku wszystkie stosowane jednocześnie. Po 3 tygodniach wystapiły nieciekawe objawy jak ból podbrzusza i strefy łonowej oraz jąder. Zmniejszyło się oddawanie moczu w nocy, ale tylko w zależności od spożytych płynów wieczorem. Powiadomiłem Urologa o pedejrzeniu ubocznego daiałania Finxta. Lekarz kazał odstawić na jakis czas, którego nie okreslił i brać ponownie. Tak uczyniłem i nie biorę Finxta od 2 tygodni, ale pojawił sie kolejny problem jak brak wytrysku, brak pełnego wzwodu.
Biorę jeszcze inne lekarstwa jak Tulip i Progastim, o których informowałem Urologa. powiedział, że jedno drugiemu nie przeszkadza. Dopiero teraz przeczytałem o ubocznych skutkach działania po 2 latach leku Progastim. Lekarz jest tylko zainteresowany kolejną wizyta za 170zł, kolejnym USG za 100zł i badaniem manualnym jednocześnie. 
Pytam więc po co jest USG ? Czy tylko po to, aby dodatkowo bawić się w lekarza ? Jaki sens ma stosowanie tylu leków na raz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten lek polecają przy łagodnym przeroście prostaty, aby ułatwic oddawanie moczu. Pomimo, że
moje PSA było na poziomie 0,89 to lekarz nakazał brac razem z Symasteride 5 mg. Naiwnie realizowałem obie recepty przez poł roku i zostałem prawie impotentem, bez sił . Wzrosło ciśnienie krwi i pojawiła się arytmia. Nie wykupiłem tego więcej i już nic nie biorę. Nie mam kłopotów z oddawanie moczu, ale mam kłopoty w życiu seksualnym. Pomimo mojej krytycznej oceny stanu mego zdrowia lekarz cały czas zaleca branie tego świństwa i nie podaje żadnych argumentów na tak. A ja tych recept nie realizuję. Ponadto powiedziałem mu, że łagodny przerost gruczołu prostaty to ja miałem już w wieku 52 lat a teraz mam 64.
Sądzę, że jest o typowy układ z firmami frmaceutycznymi.

----------


## agata66

To jest po prostu straszne!! To co firmy farmaceutyczne z nami wyprawiają to jest po prostu nie do opisania. Teściu w wieku 80 lat dostał  Uprox. To co ten lek w przeciągu pół roku zrobił to brak słów. Teśc nie ma władzy w nogach,ma częste zasłabnięcia,arytmie,ból i wzdęcia brzucha. Jak można komuś w wieku 80 lat przepisywać lek na prostatę. Nie miał za bardzo problemów z oddawaniem moczu,wcześniej. Parę dni temu odstawiliśmy lek,bo to jest nie do opisania. Jestem wsciekła,ze nie zorientowałam się wcześniej.

----------

